# مساعدة فى انشاء مصنع ثلج



## elgalym (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة اى معلومات عن انشاء مصنع ثلج 10 طن الواح


----------



## امل هشام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## امل هشام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحية طيبة لكل اخواني في الملتقى*


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*دراسة مبدئية لإنتاج ألواح ثلج*

الرجوع إلى قائمة المقالات
*الملامح الأساسية للمشروع:*


اسم المشروع : الواح ثلج
الطاقة الانتـاجية السنــوية المقترحة : 1200 طن ثلج
المساحة : 144 م2 (وحدة واحدة)
الخامات الرئيسية : مياه - غاز النشادر - ملح
الطاقة الكهربائية : 75 ك.و.س.
الوقود : ـــ
المياه : 6 م3/يوم
العمالة : 8 عمال
الاجور السنوية : 24 الف جنيه 
الاستثمارات : 219 ألـف جنيه
قيمة الانتاج السنوى : 144 الف جنيه
*التكاليف الاستثمارية : *

http://ayadina.kenanaonline.com/photos/1173779/1173779627/1173779627.jpg​*تكاليف الانتاج السنوية:*

http://ayadina.kenanaonline.com/photos/1173779/1173779628/1173779628.jpg​


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (27 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## احمد المسلم1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=61702&stc=1&d=1282867157


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*بخصوص موضوع مصنع ثلج*

مصانع الثلج

المساحة : 500 م2 .

الموقع : شارع عام لا يقل عن 20 م2 ويبعد عن حظائر الأغنام والماشية والدواجن لمسافة لا تقل عن 200 م من ضمن المناطق المخصصة لذلك .

مدة صلاحية الرخصة : ثلاث سنوات وتجدد لمدة مماثلة .

الاشتراطات :

جميع الحوائط قيشاني . 

الأرضيات بلاط داخل المصنع . 

تأمين خزان مياه مسلح بعيدا عن مصدر التلوث والبيارات والغطاء محكم وبارتفاع 30 سم عن سطح الأرض . 

ضرورة أن تكون قوالب الصب ( مجفلنة ) ويعاد صيانتها سنويا أو عند الضرورة . 

دورات المياه بعيدة عن المصنع . 

السقف من المسلح . 

خلو المصنع من أي روائح حيث أن الثلج يمتص أي رائحة غريبة . 

إيجاد مراوح شفط مناسبة . 

استخدام ماء معقم من مصدر موثوق به وتكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المصريه ويمكن تعقيم الماء بالكلور إذا لم تتوفر مياه معقمة .

يجب تأمين وسيلة النقل الملائمة والسيارة عبارة عن ثلاجة ذات حرارة مناسبة . 

يجب أن تكون مواصفات الثلج الطبيعية والحيوية والبكترولوجية والكيميائية مطابقة لمواصفات المياه الصالحة للشرب . 

إيجاد مستودع لحفظ الثلج . 

توفير فني كيميائي . 

أبواب المصنع مروحية . 

إيجاد زي موحد وأحذية مطاطية برقبة وقفازات وغطاء للرأس للعاملين . 

‏​
مكونات مصنع الثلج من معدات :
وحدة تكثيف تعمل بالامونيا أو تشللر يعمل على تبريد محلول الجليكول كوسيط تبريد عميق
مبخر عبارة عن مواسير لاتتفاعل مع الامونيا و لا مع المواد المضافة للماء 
حوض يتسع للكمية القوالب المراد انتاجها من الثلج 
الحوض يحتوي على محلول ملحي ( براين / وسيط تبريد مساعد ) تحيط بالقوالب
القوالب غالبا ماتكون بطول يتراوح بين المتر و المنر و نصف ولا تملأ لحافتها و تصنع من الواح الصلب بشكل هرم ناقص قاعدته لأسفل 
الهرم ليس حاد الزوايا لكن اسطحه تكون ذات ميل بسيط ختي يسهل انزلاق غالب الثلج عند الحصاد
مهمة الماء المالح الموجود بالحود هو الاحتفاظ بدرجة حرارة تصل الي 18 د م تحت الصفر لتوفير تجمد سريع و عميق و المقصود بالتجميد العميق هو ان يحتفظ قالب الثلج بقوامه و صلابته اطول وقت ممكن يكفي لوصوله الي منافذ البيع و يجب عمل دراسة للكمية المطلوب توريدها يوميا وكذلك اعداد الصناديق المعزولة جيدا و المحمولة على سيارات قادرة على وصل منافذ البيع قبل بدء ذوبان الثلج 
و توجد ماكينات جاهزة لقدرات انتاجية متعددة 
و زميلنا زائر الهند يمكنه ان يتكرم علينا بنشر كتالوجات الشركات التي سيزورها 
و نتمني للجميع التوفيق​​


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*دراسة مبدئية لإنتاج ألواح ثلج*

الرجوع إلى قائمة المقالات
*الملامح الأساسية للمشروع:*


اسم المشروع : الواح ثلج
الطاقة الانتـاجية السنــوية المقترحة : 1200 طن ثلج
المساحة : 144 م2 (وحدة واحدة)
الخامات الرئيسية : مياه - غاز النشادر - ملح
الطاقة الكهربائية : 75 ك.و.س.
الوقود : ـــ
المياه : 6 م3/يوم
العمالة : 8 عمال
الاجور السنوية : 24 الف جنيه 
الاستثمارات : 219 ألـف جنيه
قيمة الانتاج السنوى : 144 الف جنيه
*التكاليف الاستثمارية : *

http://ayadina.kenanaonline.com/photos/1173779/1173779627/1173779627.jpg


----------



## احمد المسلم1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مصنع الواح ثلج*

البقيه إن شاء الله تاتى


----------



## m hoba (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عزيزي أحمد المسلم1 أريد ان أعرف ماهو الانتاج اليومي من حيث عدد الالواح لمصنع الثلج وماهي انواع المكينة 
وذلك للضرورة رجاء مراسلتي على الأميل الخاص بي [email protected]


----------



## m hoba (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين انااري ا نشاء مصنع ثلج الواح من يستطيع ان يساعدنى فى تنفيز المشروع رجاء الرد علي فى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## m hoba (23 سبتمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم اريدان اعرف كم انتاج عددالالواح فى اليوم الواحد_​


----------



## ملك الظلام (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز يوجد شركة صينية تقوم بعمل مصانع الثلج 
أذا رغبت في معلومات فكلمني على الخاص


----------



## الدكتور وليد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم معى


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## العميد18 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعاً .
اين اجد شركة متخصصة في عمل مصنع ثلج مكعبات في السعودية .
ارجو الرد ولكم مني جزيل الشكر .


----------



## جند الله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*الأخ الكريم*

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم ,,

اناأعمل مغ شركة مالتى ناشيونال ومقرها الصين هى إتحاد بين ألمانيا وإنجلترا حتى الكمبرسور البيتزر نقوم بتصنيعه , لدى جميع ماكينات الثلج التى قد تكون فى أهميه لها بجميع معدلات الإنتاج فقط حدد لى الإنتاج اليومى ومساحة المصنع وأمدك باللازم.


----------



## مامون السودانى (16 مايو 2011)

الأخ/ جندالله
انا لدى فكرة انشاء مصنع ألواح لكن ليس لدى فكرة عن المصانع، بس ممكن اعطيك فكرة .
الكمية المطلوبة خلال اليوم 150 لوح، بالاضافة الى ذلك سمعت بان هناك مصانع جاهزة داخل حاويات لتحتاج الى مبانى مع امكانية الترحالز
ارجو مدى بكل معلومة بما فيها تكلفة المصنع


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ابو وريف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كم الكميه التي تريدها كم طن


----------



## ابو وريف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

في طريقه بسياطه مكينه 5خيل مع الشبك 4بندل بيبات نحاس خمسه علا ثمانيه حوض فيبر 2 متر في متر خلاط 3 كيلو 3 فاز 40 قالب ثلج كل وحد 10 كيلو ينتج 40 قالب بعد كل 8 ساعة


----------



## ابو وريف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

عندي كنبروسر 15 خيل كم ينتج خلال 24 ساعه القالب 10 كيلو كم يكون مساحة الحوض كم مقاس الخلاط


----------



## ابو وريف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

عندي شبك بارد حق مكيف مركزي 25 خيل هل يتحول الى شبك حار


----------



## sciencelover (30 يوليو 2012)

شكررررا


----------



## عبدالغني الشافعي (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد من أحد المتخصصين في مجال صناعة الواح الثلج إرشادي إلى خطوات إنشاء المصنع تحديداً
مع خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## malahy (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اريد معلومات أكثر لو سمحتو


----------



## semoo112 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي الكريم راسلني وان شاء الله اقدر افيدك


----------

